# Front Page News



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Front page of the Trib this morning discusses the BLM downplaying the impact of livestock grazing on public lands, blaming wild horse even though cattle outnumber horses 9 to 1 out in the desert and 30 to 1 on western lands as a whole. Who saw that coming?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can those more versed than I share the impact?

I know of some, and assume some both good and bad... but what do others have on the topic?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is bad with both horses and cattle, but the cattle are managed and if they cause damage they can be traced back to their owners. Horses on the other hand are not managed as far as where they range. I have seen areas on the West Desert where the horses have completely ruined areas as far as grazing and staying in areas longer than they really should. 

It's a double edge sword on what you can do to manage horses 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Cattle definitely do damage. But I have seen what the horses do in the west desert as well as the Book Cliffs and it’s not good. They need to be managed.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When the range gets bad they can have the ranchers remove the cattle not so for the horses.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

And that is why hands off, one size fits all management isn't management at all. We can't even manage horses within their own management plans because of that stupid Wild Horses and Burros Act. We can, and do, manage all sorts of wildlife, and do so successfully, but somehow got it all wrong with wild horses. It's a shame!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sound like were going to beat the cow again.


----------

